# Factory Rebate



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

I just visited Keystone's web page and noticed that they are offering factory rebate through 12/30/06.
For the Outback the rebate is $750.00. This will hopefully make the X-mas cash go a little further for a potential Outback owner.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We purchased our Outback about 1 1/2 weeks before they started offering this rebate. Of course, the dealership wouldn't help us out, so we wrote a letter to Keystone--we're patiently waiting for a response and hoping for at least a letter--at best a check--to arrive in the mail.









Brenda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not a bad deal, if you are in the market. Is the rebate through Keystone, or the dealer? If it is the latter, and the dealer offers to just roll it into the purchase price (so you don't have to hassle with it), I would be careful, as the 'MSRP' is kind of mythical!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> We purchased our Outback about 1 1/2 weeks before they started offering this rebate. Of course, the dealership wouldn't help us out, so we wrote a letter to Keystone--we're patiently waiting for a response and hoping for at least a letter--at best a check--to arrive in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy...good luck with that. Most offers come with a prior sales exclusion. Let us know.

Randy


----------



## 32BHDS (Nov 8, 2006)

It is just for 2006 models. But what a great discount for this time of year.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

We got it with our 06 RKS from Lakeshore. It was so new that there was a question about whether their orig deal included the rebate or not - it didn't







- so net of $15,500... Of course we had to pay almost $1,200 for delivery to Alabama







The $500 was for Outback and $750 for Sydney version.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We received a phone call from Keystone, and you're right--no luck on us getting the rebate--you would think since they are such a big company and make a ton of money they would be able to spare $750. Oh well--at least it didn't hurt to try!

Brenda


----------

